
What Did Ancient Rome Look Like? (Cinematic Animation) - Simulacra
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XxA4CX_Ip8&feature=share
======
polycaster
So many statues, not a single one painted in color.

See for examples of how statues appeared back then:
[https://theancienthome.com/blogs/blog-and-news/greek-
roman-s...](https://theancienthome.com/blogs/blog-and-news/greek-roman-
statues-painted)

Particularly this one:
[https://youtu.be/zzeJ3woacUM](https://youtu.be/zzeJ3woacUM)

Wonderful project anyways.

